

Congrats, you have an all male panel - nedwin
http://allmalepanels.tumblr.com/

======
morpheous
And the point of this being ...?

~~~
dalke
It appears to be an expression of ennui and sarcasm.

It fits in the general category which includes
[http://yoisthisracist.com/](http://yoisthisracist.com/) .

~~~
morpheous
Too much time on their hands, and not enough REAL problems to keep them
occupied.

~~~
dalke
Just like most of the commenters on HN ... and the majority of the internet,
for that matter.

